# What do people think about Colorado in the late Spring?



## Brookswood (Aug 19, 2021)

I am thinking of going there in late May and early June while the schools are mostly still in session.   What do? you think of that?  I assume there will be some snow at higher elevations. Anything else to watch out for?


----------



## Don M. (Aug 19, 2021)

I grew up in Denver, and spent a lot of time in the mountains.  There are some really beautiful places to go, and the weather is usually moderating by late Spring.  However, the higher you go, the more chances of getting caught in a snowstorm.....I was once stranded for several hours at the summit of Mt. Evans....14,300 ft. in July.  

There have also been some severe fires in the mountains this year, so there is a good chance that there will be some mudslides closing some of the roads if a good rainstorm passes through the mountains next year.  Keeping a close watch on the weather reports will be important.


----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2021)

Watch out for the Elk in Estes Park and watch out for crazy gorgeous mountain scenery there.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 19, 2021)

Depends on where in Colorado you are. The western slope is great!


----------



## Irwin (Aug 19, 2021)

Watch for falling rocks.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 20, 2021)

Colorado is lovely!  Used to live there.  But, You didn't say WHERE in Colorado you're going!
Just GO!  Go and have a wonderful time!  Just plan on wonders after wonders!!
Silverton is kinda cool!


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 21, 2021)

*Anywhere in Colorado is safe from hurricanes! I love the mountains and the drive from Durango to Silverton to Ouray is spectacular then around to Telluride. My favourite town is Ouray, an artist colony in spectacular scenery. *


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 21, 2021)

The train that goes up Pikes Peak opens in late May, so I'd say that is a good indication that any earlier than late May might be a bit too early in the season to enjoy Colorado (unless you are into skiing).


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 21, 2021)

Stay at the lower elevations and you should be fine.  Unless you are looking for snow.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 22, 2021)

I a thinking of the Western side of the state.   I will probably drive up from New Mexico.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 22, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> I a thinking of the Western side of the state. I will probably drive up from New Mexico.


You should be fine, plenty of lower elevation places to go and things to see.  Try not to miss Mesa Verde.


----------

